# Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich



## Rocky71 (8. Juni 2007)

War diese Woche mit Kollegen am Forellenteich Angeln, hab nix gefangen, aber durch das warme wetter waren die so beißfaul das an allen teichen der anlage nicht viel ging!

Woran lag das!?Hat einer Tipp`s oder Köder die da noch was bringen, welche Montagen/Köder empfehlt ihr bei solch einem wetter!?

Weder Schleppen noch Stand oder grund brachten Fisch, die schwammen ca. 30-50 cm vom Rand und wahren nicht zu fangen!Währe für Tipp`s zum überlisten so strurer Fische dankbar!Die hätte man eher mit dem Kescher als mit der angel fangen können.

Hoffe mir kann einer weiter helfen!?


----------



## Ascanius (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

hatte am donnerstag das selbe problem. Konnte zwar 3 forellen überlisten aber da war sonst auch tote hose. nur einer am teich konnte 17Forellen raus kloppen und der hat mit schwimmkugel und 2 bait farben zusammengemischt. aber so ganz genau wollte der das net ausspucken wie der das gemacht hat.


----------



## DiddyMD (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

wir waren 24 stunden anglen auch auf Forelle 

Mit 12 Mann wir haben grade mal 6 Forellen gefangen alle zusammen,also würde auch sagen das es das warme wetter ist und die Forellen  einfach beisfaul sind.

Gruss aus Magdeburg:g


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

also wirklich ..... das ist so gut wie immer so wenn es so heiß ist !!!
eigendlich selber schuld wenn ihr bei dem Wetter an nen Forellenpuff fahrt ... |kopfkrat
da dümpeln die dicksten Dinger in dem warmen, sauerstoffarmen Wasser an der Oberfläche - aber richtig beißen tut so gut wie nie was ... 
ich würde nächstes mal bei so einer Wärme lieber zum Baden fahren als zum Angeln ... :m


----------



## DiddyMD (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*



HD4ever schrieb:


> also wirklich ..... das ist so gut wie immer so wenn es so heiß ist !!!
> eigendlich selber schuld wenn ihr bei dem Wetter an nen Forellenpuff fahrt ... |kopfkrat
> da dümpeln die dicksten Dinger in dem warmen, sauerstoffarmen Wasser an der Oberfläche - aber richtig beißen tut so gut wie nie was ...
> ich würde nächsstes mal bei so einer Wärme liber zum Baden fahren als zum Angeln ... :m



Ja also wir haben draus gelernt *g*
aus fehlern lernt man ja ^^ |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

Ich war Donnerstag am Teich in Schermbeck dort konnte ich 19 Stück verhaften.
Bild werde ich noch Nachreichen da Digi im auto.
Habe auf ca 3 meter tiefe langsam geschleppt alle auf PB Schwarz/Silber.
Das war Farbe die einschlug wie eine Bombe den noch weitere 8 Leute am Teich hatten zusammen nicht so viel wie ich:vik:.


----------



## zanderzahn (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

gerade bei wetterumschwung und hitze kanns den salmoniden mal das maul "zunageln" - dann hilft nur noch probieren auf was noch etwas geht...

der tipp mit dem schwimmen gehen ist dann gar nicht soooo verkehrt...:q


----------



## schumi112 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

Tja ging mir auch so am Samstag.
Habe nach alter Väter Sitte mit der Pose geangelt, Vorfach 60 cm, dann ne dicke Bienenmade drauf und nichts passiert.
Ich habe die großen Fische um meine Pose schwimmen sehen.
Aber es ging allen nicht besser. Lag wohl wirklich an der Hitze.

Gruß schumi


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

hier da bild von meine Fang:m


----------



## Rocky71 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

@ Schwarzangler69  wie und wo und auf was und wie tief!?
In NRW!?

Waren heute wieder!
15 Mann am Teich 4 Fische!!!!!!!!!
Egal ob Stand,Schlepp(egal welche Farbe/Köder) und auf Grund nix!
Am Springen wie Sau aber nix raus,
der Typ vom Teich sagt schon selber das gibts nicht die müssen sich schon fast stapeln.

Leigt wohl am Wetter, und da die Teiche/Becken wo sie drin sind wohl kalt sind, und dann inne "Badewanne" kommen,
hätte ich vielleicht auch kein Bock mehr zu beißen ;-)  !!!

Hoffe mal das wird besser


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

Warum habt ihr net mal auf karpfen geangelt !!!
oder 1 rute direkt am ufer abgelegt ???


----------



## troutmaster69 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

moin moin

und jährlich grüßt der forellenteich besucher 
letztes jahr genau der gleiche see, genau die gleiche wassertemperatur, genau die gleiche geschichte. wie ein schalter der umgelegt wird und die forellen beißen nicht mehr oder kaum noch #q

mein tipp, tiefe seen und sprungschicht suchen :g oder gleich auf dorsch, aal, zander ect.



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Knotenkönig (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

ich habe bei diesem wetter immer noch ein paar forellen auf bienenmande oder aber auf zwei maden 14 haken oberflächen spiro dann die fische überwerfen und ganz langsam durch die fischgruppen ziehen !


----------



## porscher (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

man kann das so pauschal nicht sagen finde ich.bei uns im ort haben wir auch eine forellenanlage und letztes jahr hat dort ein angler bei deutlich über 30 grad im schatten 57 forellen gezogen.hab die selber mit ihm gezählt,denn der hatte um 15 uhr die schnautze voll von den fischen.man muss dazu sagen,dass er an einem einlauf saß und es nur an dieser stelle gebissen hatte.


----------



## Rocky71 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

Kommt ja auch immer auf den See/Teich an!
Manche haben kein/oder nur kleines Sauerstoff gerät zum Beispiel, das macht auch viel aus!
Die sprangen nur aber gruppen waren net zu sehen, wie dann überwerfen!?

@ Forellenseeprofi: Auch probiert alles wie abgeschnitten!Wurm,Mais,Made,Teig,Köderfisch auf Grund nix!Und am Rand sprangen die über die Pose, aber nicht an den Haken!

@Knotenkönig: Bei 2 oder weniger Maden haste an "unserem" See/Teich immer kleine Rotfedern oder Barsche von 10-15cm aber was willste damit wenn Du auf Forellen gehen willst!?Köderfischangeln geht woanders günstiger.


Köder die Probiert wurden: Made,Forellenteig,Twister,Bienenmade,Mais,Wurm,Köderfisch,Spinner,
also alles was möglich und dort erlaubt!

haben sogar zum schluß aus Spaß Gummibären dran gehengt!Verzweiflung pur!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> @ Schwarzangler69  wie und wo und auf was und wie tief!?
> In NRW!?
> 
> Waren heute wieder!
> ...



War in Schermbeck bei Naroda teich 2.
Habe so auf 3m tiefe geschleppt(langsam) mit power bait glitter Schwarz!.
Da komische direkt in der nähe vom Lüfter so gut wie keine bisse.
ich war hinten in der Ecke dort ist es am tiefsten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

Hatte auch mal solch eine Flaute am See(als ich an solchen Seen gefischt habe, jetzt fische ich nur noch im Bach auf Forelle). Bei keinem am ganzen See ging auch nur etwas. Die Forellen hat man jedoch gesehen. Ich hab dann wirklich lange rumprobiert und wurde doch noch belohnt. Ich habe eine kleine Wasserkugel montiert. Diese habe ich durch einen Gummistopper direkt über dem möglichst kleinen Wirbel gestoppt und kein Wasser hineingefüllt. Die Kugel war durchsichtig. Danach habe ich ein 18er Vorfach montiert. Ich hatte es auf nur 15cm(kein Scherz ich war wirklich verzweifelt und habe alles versucht) gekürzt und dann an dem Wirbel befestigt. Als Köder diente ein fettes Madenbündel. Die Montage habe ich genau vor das Schilf geworfen und man konnte die Forellen öfters mal neben der Kugel springen sehen. Wie gesagt habe ich nur etwa 15cm unter der Oberfläche geangelt. Da ging es dann wirklich Schlag auf Schlag. Erst zuckte die Kugel nur ganz sachte und kaum erkennbar. Dann schob sie sich immer mal zur Seiten und driftete ab. Als ich meinte es ist so weit schlug ich an. Ich hatte vor dieser Idee genau wie alle anderen keinen Fisch gefangen. Ich hatte dann in der verbleibenden Stunde noch 7 Forellen. Es waren alles Portionsfische von bis zu 40cm. Und dann bin ich gegangen. Abends bin ich nochmal wiedergekommen da meine Karte ja noch galt. Hatte da auch noch einen Fisch und die anderen hatten bis zum Ende des Tages nicht eine Forelle. Das war das erste und einzige mal bisher, dass ich alle anderen am Forellenpuff abgekocht habe. Bin danach aber auch nicht wieder an einen Forellensee gefahren.


----------



## Rocky71 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

Hat einer ne Tipp wie man selektiv große Forellen fangen kann!?
Im Teich sind Forellen bis 7,5Kg und so eine will ich mal fangen.

Hat einer erfahrungen an Forellenteichen mit anderen Fängen,Aal,Wels,Karpfen mal gemacht!?Denke das die meisten nur erzählen das und das ist noch drin!
Hab schon öfter mal wurm oder so auf grund aber nie ging was außer, wenn man nen Biss dann ne Forelle.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Warmes Wetter und kein Biss am Forellenteich*

Also ich hatte auch schon 2 mal nen 5 Pfündigen Karpfen an einem Forellenteich. Gefangen habe ich sie weil ich nebenbei immer noch ne Rute mit einem ganzen Tauwurm auslege.


----------

